#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  E-Mails to a Public Folder

## Reema

Hi all,

Is there any way to manipulate an e-mail that is sent to a Public Folder, so someone can receive some kind of notification that an e-mail has arrived?
Such as display an alert, automatically forward it or move it to a personal folder, automatically create another (notfication) e-mail and send to a personal folder, etc.

Is there anything built-in, or that 'Rules' can accomplish? I'm even open
to VBA possibilities.

----------


## DonkeyOte

You should create the rule on the Public Folder itself: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ou...423211033.aspx

----------

